# What's the best way to stop feeding wild pigeons?



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

About 3 1/2 years ago I started feeding wild pigeons about 10 lbs. of seed every week. This spring I decided to stop. (I have elderly parents who live 40 miles away and I might have to spend long periods of time with them on short notice.)

So, when I noticed the weather had been warm for a few weeks, and my little corner of the world seemed to be bursting forth with food  , I started reducing the feedings by 1/4 every week for 3 weeks. Now I only feed about 6 of them, about 4 handfuls almost every day. 

I guess I should gradually stop feeding these favorites too. What would be the best way?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

they find there way to find another source of food.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Just say NO!!


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

Ross Howard said:


> Just say NO!!


Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I reduced the amount of daily feed, and skip some days. I feed occasionally, because I like to watch them.

The pigeon I feed are mostly wood pigeons, which nest in the trees in the backyards of our block. There are not good places for regular rock doves to nest, or else there are better nesting options available, so do not see so many rock doves here in our neighborhood.

The wood pigeons are heavier than the rock doves, and take flight more slowly.

I used to see a run-over rock dove every 1-3 days on the streets close by, until I started the supplementary feeding. I would see them picking at something stuck to the pavement like chewing gum, concentrating on it, and unaware of cars approaching silently behind them after turning the corners. I came close -- close -- to running over one the other day. Had to slow down quickly. someone else not so observant, or not on the look-out for pigeons, or not caring, would have run the wood pigeon over. Saw a run-over pigeon five blocks from our house two days ago.

I believe there is the occasional older or sick pigeon who is happy to have an easy meal or supplement.

However, I avoid feeling guilty about feeding or not feeding. I have stopped feeding abruptly at several places before, either because I was sick for a while, or moved away, or other reasons. When I stopped by these places later, the flocks seemed normal and happy. I saw fewer birds in number, because some had dispersed, going to other hang-outs.

From my observation, a feral pigeon (rock dove) can eat what he needs for the day in just a few minutes (ten percent of their weight, usually 35-40 grams). The rest of the time, if they're not on a nest (or sleeping), they observe life going on.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, this is always a double edged sword. You have done well to get the numbers down to a half-dozen. Do not go cold turkey on them. How many times a day do you feed ? If two or three, then gradually over ta period of a week or two reduce to one or two. If just once per day, then gradually reduce the amount and maybe intentionally miss a day here and there over a period of a week or two, then make it more sporadic.

IMHO, this is truly a heartbreaking endeavor. I have failed at it many a time.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

I've reduced the feedings down to once a day. They come in the evening, over a couple of hours, but there are only 6 of them now, and they only get about 4 handfuls each. 

I can see that they might still be dependent on that, since it seems I overestimated how much food they need. So, I'll reduce it down by 1/4 over the next 3 weeks, and then go every other day, and every third day.

I must say, on days when I didn't feed them the day before, they seem noticeably stronger and faster -- perhaps more desperate, but maybe that's good for them. The last thing I'd want is to spoil them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They will probably revert back to not getting hand outs and act more natural In that they forage and fly distances to get food which keeps them in muscle and also may keep population down which helps with disease and illnesses. I would find it hard to not feed in the winter esp if it snows..but a few hand outs then can get them through and then go back to backing off for the spring and summer.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

Jaye said:


> IMHO, this is truly a heartbreaking endeavor. I have failed at it many a time.


I see what you mean. I thought it would be easier. Yesterday, one of my favorites, actually the favorite favorite, came to me with what seemed like a bottomless stomach. He couldn't be satisfied with just 4 handfuls. He was there every time I looked out, which was about 3 times over the course of the day. I imagine he's got little ones to feed. 

It seems impossible to feed them just the right amount to sustain them without encouraging them to have little ones. I guess the thing to do is simply accept the fact that some pigeons might not survive my 'weaning' them, and think about something else.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They can be like they were before humans started feeding them and act like the wild rock dove they are.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> They can be like they were before humans started feeding them and act like the wild rock dove they are.


I'd like to believe that.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Maria C said:


> I see what you mean. I thought it would be easier. Yesterday, one of my favorites, actually the favorite favorite, came to me with what seemed like a bottomless stomach. He couldn't be satisfied with just 4 handfuls. He was there every time I looked out, which was about 3 times over the course of the day. I imagine he's got little ones to feed.
> 
> It seems impossible to feed them just the right amount to sustain them without encouraging them to have little ones. I guess the thing to do is simply accept the fact that some pigeons might not survive my 'weaning' them, and think about something else.


same boat and I feel the same way love them


----------

